# forum recon



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

i just got one and i will post a review after i give is a go next weekend. I got the 08 and its a babe!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

It's a great beginners all mountain board! You'll have a lot of fun on it and learn a lot with it.

BTW, I have one for sale for $80. It's a 158 and in almost perfect condition. There are pics of it in the for sale section.

-Nate


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

I got one as my first board last season. It was a great board to learn everything on. Hit rails, jumps, tree carving in tight trees, powder days, ect. I can't compare it to anything else though since that was the only board I really rode (besides a rental), but it did me well.


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Goodboard for a learner :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

just tried mine for the first time and it was awesome! It was a little heavy but it was certainly nothing to complain about. It was extremely easy to turn and sliced through the snow like a hot knife into butter. Great board and i highly recommend you get one!


----------

